# Kiss - Ring The Closing Bell @ The NYSE - 25.01.2010 - x14 HQ



## Mandalorianer (26 Jan. 2010)

*Rock'n Roll for Life ... Yeah :rock::rock::rock:​*


 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Q (31 Jan. 2010)

Danke für die Rockopas!


----------

